# IPMBA Police Cyclist Class in Framingham



## sibsjr (Nov 20, 2003)

Police Cyclist Course scheduled for June 1-5, 2009 at Framingham Police Department. Tuition is $300. Course info will be posted at ipmba.org. For further info contact Officer Robert Sibilio or Officer Chris Langmeyer at 508 872 1212 or [email protected]


----------

